# Nessa1487: A Tribute



## nermal71

Not sure if you all know this, but Vanessa from here passed away this past Friday from her cancer. I received a msg from her sister in my myspace bulletins. They'll be keeping her myspace as a memorial and to let everyone watch Scarlett as she grows up. We'll miss you Vanessa.


----------



## MsBinky

I do not know who Vanessa is but I just wanted to say that I am very sorry to hear the news


----------



## ellissian

I'm sorry I don't think I knew her either. 

I'm so very sorry for her family for their loss, was Scarlett her daughter?


----------



## myLoki

No. I didn't know. I'm really in shock right now. She had taken a turn for the worse, but this is just shocking. I'm not entirely sure how to react right now. She's so young. Not even 21. Younger than me. 


t.:bigtears:


----------



## Bassetluv

Sometimes, there truly are no words...

:bigtears:


----------



## Haley

What horrible news. My thoughts and prayers are with her family.


----------



## Spring

Oh my gosh...

At first I didn't realize who it was, then when it did, I'm just numb. How terrible... she was an amazing person, it's just so terrible.

I'll be thinking of her family, how shocking.


----------



## cheryl

Oh gosh that is just devestating news 

My thoughts go out to the family


----------



## girlzilla

oh man. i don't know what to say. that's very very sad news. i will send out a prayer for her friends and family.


----------



## maherwoman

I'm totally in shock and crying. I've got Vanessa as a friend of mine on MySpace, and sent her some encouraging words a few times...it hits hard that she's gone.

Do you know how her family is doing? How's her baby doing? How about her bunnies...do they need help placing them in homes?

Wow...and she was only 20...she really thought she was going to beat this...I'm so shocked...and so sad...

:sad:

Oh Vanessa...you were such a beautiful light and encouragement. You always kept truckin' on, even when you were in so much pain, and had so many horrible things happen to you. Your strength and love will always be remembered...

We love you, Sweetie...give all our bunnies and furkids up there kisses for us, okay? Oh, and say a hearty hello to Buck and give him a HUGE hug from all of us...

We love you and will miss you dearly...

Rosie* and the RO Forum


----------



## nermal71

Maherwoman to contact her family I would use your myspace page. I know they said they were going to keep it going as a memorial to her and to keep everyone updated on Scarlett as she grows up. 

For those of you who aren't sure if you know her she went by Nessa1486 (I think that's the numbers she had after her name). I don't think she had been on much since we came to the new site. 

And yes Scarlett is her daughter. If I remember right Vanessa was diagnosed with her cancer literally a couple weeks after giving birth. Scarlett is about 9 m/o now. 

I remember reading her posts in the pregnancythread and seeing her pics there and thinking just how beautiful she is. And then after talking to her here and on myspace I began to realize her beauty went all the way through. She will be missed. And just remember she had friends waiting for her at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

OMG.....

:bigtears:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Oh my goodness:sad:. I didn't know she had cancer. Poor thing.

My thoughts go out to her family in this terrible time.

We'll miss you Nessa.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I didn't know, either. This is beyond sad. I can't believe this.

I found this beautiful pic of her she'd posted:







and one of her baby girl






God bless this sweet little girl and the rest of Vanessa's family. What a loss....


----------



## doodle

I didn't know her, but her family and friends are in my thoughts and prayers, including all of you who knew her. Especially her precious baby girl.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I am so sorry.
Our condolences to the family and Scarlett Rose.

I remember her as being so positive and so upbeat about her treatment in April.
It is a terrible lost. 

Rainbows ink iris:


----------



## maherwoman

Vanessa was one of those people that's someone to live by as a good example of strength, love, and perserverance. All through her struggle with cancer, she was positive, and remained hopeful that she would beat it. She kept strong, even while her husband left (I believe sometime during her pregnancy) and she had to take care of Scarlett on her own, and deal with having cancer, and everything involved with that.

She's a true tribute to the strength of a woman, as well as a human being. I hope to live up to that strength...and hope to also be able to love as completely as she did.

We didn't talk many times, just a few...but her beauty, which indeed did shine from within to shape her outer beauty, was evident from the get-go.

She was such an amazing person.

She enjoyed the time she had left as thoroughly as one can...what an amazing woman...

If you all want to see her MySpace profile, it's: http://www.myspace.com/whoanellie1487


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

ink iris::bigtears: how horrible, so young, and taken so early in life. Prayers to her family and friends through this very difficult time.


----------



## JimD

I'm shocked 

We hadn't heard from her since the forum moved.
I thought she was doing ok.

:sigh:


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Oh my gosh.

What words can I say? Im so sorry for her daughter, and her family.

:tears2:


----------



## Michaela

I don't know what to say, I am in shock, I remember her posting during her pregnancy, and then when her daughter was born, I just cannot believe this. :tears2:

Nessa will be missed, my thoughts are with her family, especially her little girl. ink iris:


----------



## nermal71

Mods can we change the title of this thread to be a tribute to Nessa? There are so many great memories. I will post the thread link as a msg on her myspace so that maybe her family can get here eventually and know how much she was loved by all here.


----------



## naturestee

That's awful. She was so young. I feel so bad for her hubby and her baby girl. It doesn't seem right that Scarlett won't know her mom. Thanks for letting us know.

I changed the name of the thread, let me know what you think. It's really easy for mods to change it so it's no problem if you want something different.

Nermal, do you know if there is a charity we could donate to in her name? Sometimes the family asks for donations to a charity in lieu of flowers.


----------



## NZminilops

This is so sad, I didn't know what to say when the thread was first posted and still don't know.

My mothers favourite cousin recently died from breast cancer, and she left behind a son of 7 and a heart broken family. I feel for the children of people that die so much, it breaks my heart. Poor Scarlett . She looks so much like her mama.

Rest in peace Vanessa, there is no pain where you are now. We will miss you.


----------



## seniorcats

She was just a child herself. How very sad and how sad for her daughter.


----------



## Pipp

Devastating news. 

She shared her pregnancy with us, her diagnosis and her life with us here on RO butwithout complaint. 

I don't think she made it to the new forum at all, she was apparently feeling pretty ill around that time. 

Members would probably recognize her 'high heel sneakers' shot avatar, which was as cool and artistic as Nessa herself. She was a gifted musician.

:rip:Nessa... 

I'm moving this to the Rainbow Bridge. 



sas :cry1:


----------



## maherwoman

Thought I would post a few pictures she has on her MySpace site...

People here would know her from this picture:






Here's a good picture of her:





A cute one of Scarlett:





Her bunnies, all of which are named after peanut butter. 

Skippy:





Peter Pan:





and Jiffy:


----------



## nermal71

I don't know if there is a charity or not. I would ask on her myspace page. If you don't have one let me know and I can post it or maybe Rosie can.


----------



## SOOOSKA

OMG, Rosie as soon as I saw the boots I realized who she was. 

This is so sad, such a wise, beautiful, talented young lady. I'm in tears now as I write this.

You just never know when your time to go to the Rainbow Bridge is, so make the best of the life you have just as Vanessa did. 

Susan:bunnyangel:


----------



## maherwoman

Susan...I couldn't agree more. It's obvious that Vanessa made the most of her time here...what a beautiful person.

Life is so short...


----------



## naturestee

I don't have a Myspace page. If you could ask and let us know, that would be great. You weren't around when Buck Jones passed away, but many RO members donated to the charity in his name-his local humane society. I'd be guessing that donations for Nessa would go to a cancer foundation?


----------



## nermal71

I'll send a msg and see if I get an answer back. I also have her full name if anyone is interested for donating I will PM it to you. 



Edit: Msg sent. I sent them that they could either send the charity directly to me via myspace or post it here to this thread.


----------



## sarahsop

So young, too sad. Some say over here that only the good die young,Ididn't knowher at all but she will live forever in the hearts of all those who did.



:angelandbunny:



I hope you had a lovely time at the rainbow bridge Vanessa, Gods house has many rooms and I am sure yours will be filled with bunnies!



sarah x :bigtears:


----------



## JimD




----------



## ellissian

This is all so sad and tragic.....I wish I had gotten a chance to know her.  My heart breaks when I think of her baby girl.......life is so very unfair at times! :bigtears:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

ray:My prayers are being sent to her family and especially her daughter at this sad and up setting time.:sosad I didnt have the pleasure of really getting to know her since i have only been here for a short time, but just looking at the posts taht people have posted she is going to be missed.:missyou It is sad and tragic whenever someone dies but for someone who is so young, and someone who has a young child it is even sadder. Rest in Peace.


----------



## Greta

:bigtears:


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh, this is such a shock. I am so very sorry to hear the news. Such a tragic loss 
God Bless, Vanessa!

Jan


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

When I saw her name I thought it was about her buns. No it was her. I love her, she is the kindest sweetest young lady I adore. She would always talk to me about anything. My heart broke in half reading this.

I had not been here and did not know that she was diagnosed with cancer after Scarlett. I remember the boots avatar and always wondered why that was there. What did they diagnosed her with.

Oh bless her heart and soul. May she rest in peace. 

In Loving Memory of Nessa.

Could you let her family know to add me. My username on myspace is Angel4Yeshua. I call her my friend.


----------



## rabb1tmad

I didn't know Vanessa but this is still heartbreaking news. It is so sad for this to happen to someone so young and with such a young baby too. My heart goes out to her family and her buns x


----------



## nermal71

I heard from Vanessa's sister. As of right now no charity has been picked. She will ask her parents. Her sister had been taking care of the bunnies since Vanessa started going back and forth to the hospital so she has become mama now. They are being well cared for. I told her to please come here and visit as she would be welcomed with open arms. She has been getting pictures together to put together for the myspace site that was Vanessa's and will now be her memorial. So please all go visit there. I think Rosie posted the link to it earlier in the post. If not I will post it later. (I am on hubby's puter right now and our internet is being a bit wonky).


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

I would love to see things on her myspace but it is set as private. So I asked if she could add me so I am going to check and see if I am added then.

May she rest in peace.


----------



## Bangbang

Wow... I don't know what to say i'm in shock... that is just terrible...
her poor family


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Nermal,

I am still not added. I would love to tell everyone about Nessa how I like her and call her my friend.


----------



## nermal71

I don't think Vanessa's sisters are getting on there very often.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

:tears2:

Someone so young, beautiful and that has a little girl who needs her..... 

That's so heart wrenching.


----------



## peapoo_bunny

oh my gosh! this is so shocking.. as soon as i saw those boots i knew exactly who it was.. i had no idea she had cancer... i just cant believe this:rose:


----------



## m.e.

:bigtears:


----------



## gurtrude

Hello, I just wanted to tell you all that I'm Vanessa's younger sister Amanda. Well, she always called me "Gurtrude" so that's what I go by 

Anyways, I wanted to join so that I can keep you updated on the bunnies! I'm taking care of them now, and got a rabbit of my own, Giacomo. All of the rabbits are doing fine, infact, they are getting pretty chubby. 

I also just wanted to thank you all for your concerns about Vanessa. We are doing better now, and we know we'll see her again someday in heaven. Life goes on, but there isn't one day that I don't think about her and all the crazy memories we had together.

Here are some newer pictures of the bunnies






Skippy





Skippy flopped




Peter Pan




Begging for raisins




Me and Santa Peter





Dust Pan Jiffy





My baby Giacomo


----------



## naturestee

Thank you so much Amanda! I was just thinking of your family the other day. The shelter I volunteer at recently got two rabbits when their owner passed away. What an awful situation, and the rabbits were obviously well cared for. I'm so glad the bunnies are with you and doing well!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Welcome to the forum Gurtrude! :welcome1

Giacomo looks so sweet and so relaxed in the last picture.

So nice to see Skippy, Peter Pan, and Jiffy again.


----------



## JadeIcing

Much love yo you and your family. So glad to have you.


----------



## maherwoman

Hi Amanda! Welcome to the forum!

I'm so happy to see the buns so happy, and congratulations to you and having your own baby now. 

:hug:

Rosie*

P.S. How's Scarlett doing?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

Hi and welcome, so glad to see that the bunnys are doing good. So sorry for your loss.



Peter's colors and markings are so pretty.


----------



## Saffy

A very warm HELLO from me Amanda. The rabbits look gorgeous.

Iam so sorry for the loss of your sister - you must have many happy memories of your time together and I hope they will keep you smiling.


----------



## Pipp

Thanks so much for the update and pics, Gurtrude, it's very much appreciated. 

We were VERY fond of Nessa here :cry2 and her bunnies. :bunnieskiss

Please stay with us! 



sas :hug1


----------



## LuvaBun

Welcome, Amanda, I'm so pleased you joined us and let us know how all the bunnies are doing. We miss seeing Nessa here - I can only imagine how much you all miss her!

Lovely pics - especially like the one of you and Santa Peter 

Jan


----------



## nermal71

Welcome hon


----------



## Bassetluv

Hi Amanda, and welcome to the forum!It's so wonderful to hear that Nessa's bunnies did not have to be rehomed, and that they are in such loving hands. I hope you continue to participate in the forum and keep us updated on everyone. 

Also sending wishes that your niece is doing well, as well as the rest of your family...

Big HUGS from me and my crew (Di, Yofi, Anna, and other non-bunny critters) :hug:


----------



## JimD

Oh my!!! :biggrin2:

Toooo cute dah lips!!

KISS DEM !!! KISS DEM !!!








And welcome to the Forum Family.:group:


----------

